# Few Body Power Pics



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Here's me with Carly Thornton, Con, Dutch Scott, Gunter and Lee Priest


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

nice dude .. you got to meet big LEE..


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time.......Nice tatoo's by the way


----------



## SoulXedge (Mar 15, 2010)

Nice mate looked awesome! Wish a was there


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

nice 1 mate.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

It was awesome. I loved it too. Lee Priest is the man, met most of them last year so I only really wanted to meet Lee and Ronnie Coleman, which means unless Lou Ferrigno and Arnold come to it next year then I've met all my idols! haha


----------



## Fullhouse (Mar 31, 2010)

Nice pics any good freebies?


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

is lee as impressive as he looks,would love to see him in person. has Gunter dropped a lot of size or are you a big dude can tell your big but hard to tell on pics he looks big but always thought of him a huge monster, saying that he does look big


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

yorkshiretone said:


> is lee as impressive as he looks,would love to see him in person. has Gunter dropped a lot of size or are you a big dude can tell your big but hard to tell on pics he looks big but always thought of him a huge monster, saying that he does look big


Lee is brilliant mate. We were asking him questions about what's his favourite off season meal and stuff haha, huge guy, I'm scared to look at the pictures I took with him.


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

must of been amazing joe the best arms in the world (my personal opinion) you going to post any pics,would love to see them...


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Looks like a great day, dam i wish i was a big as you!

Note to self must work ****ing harder


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

Rack that birds minging!!!


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

NoodleArms said:


> Rack that birds minging!!!


I do hope you don't mean long time member, very knowledgeable and all round nice chick Carly?


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

thats gunter noodle, check out carly in first pic she is stunning.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm not that big, I'm 15 and half stone at the min. Dutch is around 20st and makes me look like a little beta boy haha

Noodle, Carly is gorgeous, no lie mate. And trust me, you see her in person and you'll be drooling. Such an awesome body, pretty and a very very nice person to speak to.

Just had an awesome comment from Con "I have to say buddy the pictures you put up really don't do you justice. I really find often guys look no where near as good in real life as they do in pictures (99% of the time tbh) but you're the opposite!"

Made me feel great that did as I know in the pics I look far from good but to have someone like him say that brought a good smile to my face


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks for the tattoo and size comments peeps 

As for Lee Priest, he's like a ball of muscle!!! There's not one part of him that isn't solid.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Gunter isn't as big as he was in his prime but he is still a massive man. Such a nice bloke too.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Lucy with Mr Wolf


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RACK said:


> Lucy with Mr Wolf


arms are bigger than me head...think if i ever needed some inspiration with my training etc, i better take myself to one of these shows...by the way Rack what height are you


----------



## CJ (Apr 24, 2006)

Never mind the blokes Rack, your missus is a stunner, as is Carly


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I'm 5ft 9in mate


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

CJ said:


> Never mind the blokes Rack, your missus is a stunner, as is Carly


Cheers mate 

as if I'd go with a minger hahahaha


----------



## NoodleArms (Apr 17, 2011)

RACK said:


> I'm not that big, I'm 15 and half stone at the min. Dutch is around 20st and makes me look like a little beta boy haha
> 
> Noodle, Carly is gorgeous, no lie mate. And trust me, you see her in person and you'll be drooling. Such an awesome body, pretty and a very very nice person to speak to.
> 
> ...


i picked the wrong words, just realised who she is. Foolish of me to rush to make comment. i first thought she was 1 of them air heads that walk around " oh look at me im sooo amazing"

pass on my apology x


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

No worries mate. I'll admit there are some PR girls who just look ok but the fitness girls and the ones on the stand are AMAZING!! And Carly is one of those, you need to see her in the flesh as the pics don't do her justice.


----------



## bry1990 (Jun 16, 2010)

Jay at the bodypower looking large. I'll stick up some ones off my camera later. This is a phone pic.


----------



## JoePro (Aug 26, 2009)

yorkshiretone said:


> must of been amazing joe the best arms in the world (my personal opinion) you going to post any pics,would love to see them...


Doubt I will, just don't feel like it haha, I'm skinny compared to these dudes.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

RACK said:


> I'm 5ft 9in mate


sound, you look like from your pics you would fit in at one of them shows

P.S didnt realise that was your bird, you must be filthy rich


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Haha, Lucy is the one with the cash and her own business mate. I've just got a big grin and thick c0ck 

As for fittin in at the show. I just see myself as a half decent build. I look nothin compared to 99% of the people there


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

Gunter does have a rep for being real nice. that's a fantastic pic of wolf with your good lady he is my favorite competing at the minute, cross my fingers every olympia for him but it always goes wrong.

no worries Joe, not put any pics of myself up either think i would feel the same next to these guys. racks a lucky git who isn't dwarfed by them grrr

OK so he worked hard blood sweat and tears got the food down rested trained smart but I have to tell myself hes lucky:thumb:

my wife loves my big grin.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Cheers yorkshiretone (ps I'm in Rotherham if that's near you?). I'm not lucky, just do what I can. Missed out on a show I was supposed to do last week cos body just didn't want to lose fat so I just banged some food down and rebounded a bit. I felt as tiny as anyone walkin around but you have to remember that these guys are the elite. I'm just glad they're all nice guys and find it inspiring. I still get called skinny or fatty depending who's callin it me


----------



## danny1871436114701 (May 2, 2010)

I wish I could have gone, looks wicked

Some nice pics there mate


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

Lee Priest is a fcuking idiot why the fcuk did he do that to his face


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

wouldn't say an idiot lol, but agree it looks terrible.


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

living in selby now originally from pontefract, fat blokes call you skinny and weedy blokes call you fat, you cant win. the hard works paying of mate well done.

so envious of you guys that went, some real legends there.

you looking at another show yet or taking some time for planning. only joking about the lucky which I'm sure you new.


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

arms on that **** lol **** me ha


----------



## gooner fc (Feb 7, 2009)

Sad i didn't go this year, looks like you had a good time. Would you say better than last year if you went?


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

yorkshiretone said:


> living in selby now originally from pontefract, fat blokes call you skinny and weedy blokes call you fat, you cant win. the hard works paying of mate well done.
> 
> so envious of you guys that went, some real legends there.
> 
> you looking at another show yet or taking some time for planning. only joking about the lucky which I'm sure you new.


Goin to wait til next year at least about a show mate, need to pack some serious size on after seeing the big boys yesterday


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Just got this one of me and RS007 too. Both him and Con reckon I'm bigger in real life, this pleases me


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

That last one's a good one of you RACK. :thumb:


----------



## hsmann87 (Jun 22, 2010)

Rack, nice pics mate. Did u speak to dutch scott much? Whats he up to these days with regards to competing this year? is he still gonna do it? and did u ask him if he is getting his a55 back on this site


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

@daz, cheers mate, tbh RS is a big unit, Good looking too 

Hsmann, spoke to Scott for a little while but didn't ask about him doing a show. He's very busy with Alpha Fitness at the min though.


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

A weekend full of tight t shirts and veins burstin outer vests dammit wish I was there! Few of my mates went actually one of em got a pic with Terry Hollands and it seriously dwarfed him haha. And anyway who cares what you look like you're there for the stars/pros and not to see what you look like in a picture cmon


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

hsmann87 said:


> Rack, nice pics mate. Did u speak to dutch scott much? Whats he up to these days with regards to competing this year? is he still gonna do it? and did u ask him if he is getting his a55 back on this site


As far as I know Dutch is still doing the UKBFF welsh show this year as is Tiny Tom Blackman. Nice pics Rack, wish I had gone this year.


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

mattW said:


> *As far as I know Dutch is still doing the UKBFF welsh show this year *as is Tiny Tom Blackman. Nice pics Rack, wish I had gone this year.


Really.....based on Rack's pic looks like he's thrown it in

Nice pics anyway John


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

Looks like you had a great day mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

CJ said:


> Never mind the blokes Rack, your missus is a stunner, as is Carly


Makes you wander how the hell he has pulled her! lol. You must be hung like a donkey rack haha, just kidding mate.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

TBH Kieren, that's the top and bottom of how I actually did pull her hahahaha It's like a pringles tin


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

RACK said:


> TBH Kieren, that's the top and bottom of how I actually did pull her hahahaha It's like a pringles tin


Lucky man, mines like a stick of a kit kat, and i dont mean the chunky ones LOL.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

bigkiwi said:


> Really.....based on Rack's pic looks like he's thrown it in
> 
> Nice pics anyway John


haven't seen him in a while, so things may have changed but last time i spoke to him he said he was still going for it.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Gunter's looking growthed up, he has that sheen to him


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

RACK said:


> Goin to wait til next year at least about a show mate, need to pack some serious size on after seeing the big boys yesterday


you going strait for the olympia lol.

in all seriousness I think a lot of people train because we see ourselves smaller than we are,not sure what level of show you are thinking of but have been to a few local shows and you would have placed well with the size you have with good condition. also a lot of people put of competing thinking they have to be huge. when they do compete they wish they had done it years ago and young people who compete say there training and motivation goes through the roof and they progress more than they could ever have done had they not competed. think you should look through the different comments from people on this thread and re check pics of you with con and dutch, hard to tell from pictures you may need like you say another year to put on size but (con and dutch are well into there competing career i think) and they don't dwarf you in the pics.

just thinking out loud and a lot is what Ive heard so may be talking crap, you probably know more than i ever will so im sure you know what you are doing.

love the pics.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

I know what you're saying mate but my condition isn't great. Top 2 abs are there but that's it. I really wouldn't have got anywhere in the the other day and glad I stopped the prep when I did. I'm only about 15 and half stone but want to do well in a novice class next time I get up so 14st on stage at least but need to bring weak points up, delts and arms need a lot of work


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

More pics from BodyPower, curtesy of The Sun! 

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/3595962/Alex-Reid-is-hands-on-at-body-bash.html


----------



## Gazzak (May 12, 2011)

No Wonder Alex Is Smilling


----------



## Aggression (Apr 13, 2009)

defdaz said:


> More pics from BodyPower, curtesy of The Sun!
> 
> http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/showbiz/tv/3595962/Alex-Reid-is-hands-on-at-body-bash.html


Who's that asian chick in 2nd from last pic? I MUST have her!!!


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)

Last year Jay promised to come back to our gym to train.

This year he brought a friend.


----------



## PRL (Jul 5, 2006)




----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

^ that is cool.


----------



## big silver back (Jan 17, 2009)

RACK said:


> I know what you're saying mate but my condition isn't great. Top 2 abs are there but that's it. I really wouldn't have got anywhere in the the other day and glad I stopped the prep when I did. I'm only about 15 and half stone but want to do well in a novice class next time I get up so 14st on stage at least but need to bring weak points up, delts and arms need a lot of work


You look great mate, especaily against the people you got your pics with! Most wouldn't look half as good.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

big silver back said:


> You look great mate, especaily against the people you got your pics with! Most wouldn't look half as good.


Thanks mate, I think it's just cos I see myself a lot different. Plus have many people on the net call me fat or skinny. I keep getting told I look far better in the flesh so I'm guessing the camera does lie haha. I'm glad I got my pics took with people from here too like Con, Dutch Scott and RS007 as on here a lot of people look up to them and I'm quite happy I didn't look too dwarfed by them even though Con is a stone heavier, RS is 2 stone heavier and Big Dutch has 4 and half stone on me lol

It does look funny with my gun show next to Gunter though, he makes me look like a little boy


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

And here is THE funniest pic I got from there. My cousin/training partner who is the same size as me, stood next to Terry Hollands!!! The best bit is Terry making my cousin look 5 and the cheeky grin and rucksack just add to it hahahaha


----------



## tuktuk (Sep 30, 2009)

Its a shame dutch scott isnt on here anymore, wonder how leon? is getting on too!

Looking good in the pics rack


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks Tuk Tuk. As for Leon, he's a big guy and even more impressive knowing he's a natty.


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

tuktuk said:


> Its a shame dutch scott isnt on here anymore, wonder how leon? is getting on too!
> 
> Looking good in the pics rack


Saw Leon this morning at gym. he seems to still be training hard and working even harder! he was with a client so couldn't really have a chat but still looking pretty large.


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

> ]Makes you wander how the hell he has pulled her! lol. You must be hung like a donkey rack haha' date= just kidding mate.
> 
> Really? lol
> 
> Not slating your mrs (not in the slightest) but to me I'd say shes done well lol


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

stephy said:


> Really? lol
> 
> Not slating your mrs (not in the slightest) but to me I'd say shes done well lol


Thanks Stephy 

ps add me on facebook  hahaha


----------



## stephy (May 24, 2009)

if i search rack il just get aload of groups about boobs


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Check your PM. Oh and if you put RACK in google I dread to think of the pics of me that would come up. I daren't do it.


----------



## yorkshiretone (Jan 12, 2007)

new big tell was big but he is HUGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

